# Italian Tasting menu...



## chefdom (Apr 8, 2006)

here is a tasting menu for 6 people that i will be doing for members of my new club, tell me what you think.....

Grilled Octopus

Lemon Risotto, Citrus Oil

Braised Pork Cheek Ravioli

White Truffle Jus

Seared Bronzino

Served with Fennel and Cherries

Braised Short Ribs 

Served with potato gnocchi

Wild Boar Medallion

Poached in Sangiovese, Mascarpone Polenta

 Macerated Berries

Sambuca Zabaglione
Now i need to find cooks in the Princeton, NJ area.
[email protected]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Need cooks? Don't you have to fill out a P.O. for that?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To heavy and rich for my taste.Seems a bit unbalanced.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chef Dom,
Can I ask when this function is? 
If I'm sitting in front of a fireplace, with it snowing out, and I just have to travel up to bed, it sounds great, with a lot of time between courses. It's very earththy and maybe a bit heavy. 
That is for my tastes. but I'll eat anything 
I would also like to have my sambuca after the berries with some espresso


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

3 red meats in 6 courses....4 courses with substantial sounding starches......
5 courses with meat.....

It does read heavy. The octopus with lemon risotto and citrus oil sounds very interesting.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

chef Dominic,
Hope you're ok with us being frank?
pan


----------



## donkey_farmer (Sep 4, 2006)

Very interesting.................... I might add a bit of red to you cephlapod starter. Red pepper jus. I'm not going to harp on the heavy thing, but how about a salad maybe heiloom tomato, with fennel vinaigrette, parm regg, fluer de sel, proscuitto di parma. Any piece of that, or combo. People these day like to eat drink and not have to be rolled out the door. Watch your starch amounts. 1-1.5 oz remember no more than 5 0z throughout. That's just my 1.5 cents

Peace,
DF


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to agree the 3 red meats and the 3 substantial starches stuck out to me... but your style is your style so good luck...

This is a dinner Ill be doing for 22 members of my club this saturday inspired by Italian wines

Artichoke salad, roasted and fried w/ pine nuts, treviso and frozen champagne grapes NV Prosecco di Valdobbiadene

Ricotta stuffed squash blossoms with smoked tomato sauce and zucchini chips Chiarlo 2003 "Le Orme" Barbera D'Asti

Limoncello granita

Seared Sea Scallop w/ scallop agnolotti and braised fennel Banfi "San Angelo" pinot grigio

Veal Medallion w/ mushrooms, gorgonzola and fig vinegar sauce Monsanto 2001 Chianti Clasico Riserva

Carmelized peaches w/ mascarpone gelato and almond tuile Banfi 2002 "Florus" late harvest Moscadello


----------



## tchef (Mar 13, 2008)

Please have a rethink, listen to members advice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:suprise:


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

The Italians love their vegi's, in fact they celebrate and showcase them in several dishes. It may not feel like spring yet, but I think your menu could use a little green. baby artichokes with roasted garlic aoli, grilled eggplant with hot-house cherry tomatoes braised in olive oil , sauteed asparagus with duck-yolk and truffle filled ravioli? Traditionally, in an Italian tasting menu, the "antipasti" courses should far outnumber the "secondi". 
But this is just my opinion, hope it helps
-ciao


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Seems that there is a conspicuous lack of tomato product in there. Remember the mantra. French Chefs think of what they can add to a recipe. Italian Chefs think of what they can take out. Simple, simple simple. Take out some of the starch content and think rapini, eggplant, squash blossom, olives, cherry peppers, maybe a caponata, radicchio, beet greens, San Marzano tomatoes. Just lighten up a few of the courses and I think you will be on the right track.


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

This is just not an Italian way of eating, that's why it doesn't "_feel" _right. Trying to represent an _entire_ cuisine is not about throwing the most Italian ingredients you can at people, it's about capturing the _spirit _of that cuisine. The best Italian food is frugal, heartfelt stuff. My (Italian)family would feel bad that you wasted all that money on one meal, when we would live on that for a week with some bread, cheese and soprasata.

:talk:


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

two pork dishes...and one poached?????? definitely to heavy....never start
with a risotto dish either...in fact.....its a poor choice for a multi course dinner. As a rule...I will eliminate almost all starches, with the exception of pasta....you should have a pasta course......picolli piatti, antipasti, pasta, 
fish, meat, dessert...........think about how you would like to feel when your 
done.......perhaps consider making a flavored grappa....for after dinner....
there are so many different things you can do that would be wonderful...light...and fresh.....although tomatoes were not originally in italy....it is a large part of eating now......find some nice cheeses...ie..strachino, etc.....bad spelling....stay simple.....and...if you don't do zabiglione tableside and warm....well,don't do it at all.....perhaps a nice panna cotta.....get some guanciale,,,some nice olives,,,some artisan pastas...
you don't have to use fresh....keep things simple....good luck....for what its worth...


----------



## psyco6stringer (Apr 16, 2008)

Like I said new ..and really hate to jump on a band wagon myself , but , It is spring now so much light produce is coming out at it's best. Ramps , rabini , spring onion .. nice baby carrots... you can easily subsidize the starch for something refreshing and full of flavor. Plus if you have the 1.5 hrs extra prep time ..do fresh pasta ...wins every time. On the protein side you are kinda heavy ..again it is spring , a menu like that might be killer for cold but will kill you in heat. Think that if you have the option for some fresh seafood the use , Italy has a lot of coast after all and if you are doing true cuisine ,buy off that point . Good menu just needs some lightness to it .... anyways hope I didn't offend ya would hate to think my 1st post did that lol :lips:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Whatever you decide on,can I be invited! I'm in Princeton half my life (work there) and live close! Sorry for posting in wrong forum, I know I know, I'm not a pro chef....


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

As long as there is something relevant to say and you give your opinion or advice honestly, and you're not just taking a shot at someone, everyone should be allowed to post anywhere....right?

Wishing I was still Gladyce France.


----------

